# Ryanair handling fee



## LMNOP (22 Feb 2008)

Sorry if this has been covered before - cant find it specifically. 
Just booking a couple of flights with Ryanair. Choose internet checkin/priority boarding with no bags, so no additional charge there. 
Just before I confirmed payment, I noticed the total changed, to include a handling fee of €16. There was not explanation for this, it was just added to the total (unlike the breakdown they give for airport charges). 
Just wondering if this charge is standard with all flights, ie: everyone pays €8 per flight. 
(Its probably normal, I clearly dont get out much..)

Tks in advance.


----------



## Happy_Harry (22 Feb 2008)

Welcome to Ryanair. You have just been charged a credit card handling fee, and no, there is no other way you can pay for your flights in Ireland. Also, although it's only one transaction, Ryanair will charge you this fee for each segment of the flight and each person for no reason known to men other then to obscure their real ticket cost. I find it very annoying and wish they would just include it in their fare price as they will still be very cheap.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (22 Feb 2008)

Let's wait and see what their website pricing looks like after this weekend

(For those who don't know Ryanair.com is going down tonight and will not be back up until Monday evening - [broken link removed] )

It seems to me utterly bizarre for a company that does almost all of its sales through their website that they need to take it down for 72hrs to do whatever changes they need to do to be compliant with transparent pricing etc - but there you go.


----------



## LMNOP (22 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the update Harry. Am not complaining, still cheap, just, well.. sneaky. 
- Price for ticket(s)
- Airport charges if applicable
- Baggage charges if applicable
- handling fee

Got it. Tks.


----------



## gipimann (22 Feb 2008)

Happy_Harry said:


> Welcome to Ryanair. You have just been charged a credit card handling fee, and no, there is no other way you can pay for your flights in Ireland.


 
There is another way of paying for Ryanair flights in Ireland - the site accepts Halifax (VISA) Debit cards, and the handling fee is €1.50 per person per flight.


----------



## LMNOP (22 Feb 2008)

Yep Gipimann - Just noticed that there is 
- No Charge for Visa Electron
- €6 (2 flights in this case) for Visa Debit/Delta
- €6 (2 flights in this case) for Connect
- €16 (2 flights in this case) for Visa or Mastercard


----------



## BOXtheFOX (22 Feb 2008)

LMNOP said:


> Yep Gipimann - Just noticed that there is
> - No Charge for Visa Electron
> - €6 (2 flights in this case) for Visa Debit/Delta
> - €6 (2 flights in this case) for Connect
> - €16 (2 flights in this case) for Visa or Mastercard


 
Is it possible to get a Visa Electron or similar in Ireland?


----------



## 0141607 (22 Feb 2008)

On a slightly different not but also concerning Ryanair. I recently booked 2 flights for a weekend in Barcelona. I thought that €26 per bag was a total rip off so I decided not to bother booking any baggage on the plane and just have online check-in for both of us. It is a surprise for the girlfriend so I hadn't consulted her about it. I thought about it again and decided I should stick one bag down for her so I rang up Ryanair (on hold for at least 10 minutes) to ask if it was possible to amend the booking. They said I could but the bag would cost €18 ONE-WAY!!! So it was €36 for the bag and then I had to switch the online check-ins to airport check-in at a cost of €8 each so in total it cost me €52 to put a bag on the plane. This is just a word of warning to make sure before hand wether or not you want to bring a bag.


----------



## bacchus (22 Feb 2008)

0141607 said:


> . I thought that €26 per bag was a total rip off
> ...............
> They said I could but the bag would cost €18 ONE-WAY!!!
> ...........


 
I do not think this is a rip-off as [broken link removed]are very clear on the matter.


----------



## 0141607 (22 Feb 2008)

bacchus said:


> I do not think this is a rip-off as [broken link removed]are very clear on the matter.


 
Well yeah I know it says it in their Terms & Conditions but I just meant in general I think it's a disgrace that they can get away with charging this much!


----------



## bacchus (22 Feb 2008)

Look at it in the different way. Forget about individual charges, and look at the bottom line figure.

Is it still not cheaper than if you had booked with another airlines?


----------



## 0141607 (22 Feb 2008)

bacchus said:


> Look at it in the different way. Forget about individual charges, and look at the bottom line figure.
> 
> Is it still not cheaper than if you had booked with another airlines?


 
Yeah that is true I guess!


----------



## shesells (22 Feb 2008)

No handling fee if you pay by Ryanair credit card! Get one, use it only for flights and pay off straight away - no handling fee. You will get caught for government duty though so 6 of 1, half a dozen of the other?


----------



## LMNOP (22 Feb 2008)

shesells said:


> No handling fee if you pay by Ryanair credit card! Get one, use it only for flights and pay off straight away - no handling fee. You will get caught for government duty though so 6 of 1, half a dozen of the other?


 
You absolutely sure about that? There was no particular option for a Ryanair CC when paying, just a standard Visa. Just wondering??


----------



## MB05 (22 Feb 2008)

I have a Ryanair(MBNA) credit card and have always been charged.  How do you select it?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (23 Feb 2008)

If I could use a Ryanair credit card to book flights, with the credit card charge free, I would certainly switch my present card over to them. N.I.B. aren't offering me anything to stay with them.


----------



## Happy_Harry (23 Feb 2008)

I have a Ryanair card too and when selecting it as a method of payment I still get charged, which annoys me even more,


----------



## Marcecie (24 Feb 2008)

0141607 said:


> On a slightly different not but also concerning Ryanair. I recently booked 2 flights for a weekend in Barcelona. I thought that €26 per bag was a total rip off so I decided not to bother booking any baggage on the plane and just have online check-in for both of us. It is a surprise for the girlfriend so I hadn't consulted her about it. I thought about it again and decided I should stick one bag down for her so I rang up Ryanair (on hold for at least 10 minutes) to ask if it was possible to amend the booking. They said I could but the bag would cost €18 ONE-WAY!!! So it was €36 for the bag and then I had to switch the online check-ins to airport check-in at a cost of €8 each so in total it cost me €52 to put a bag on the plane. This is just a word of warning to make sure before hand wether or not you want to bring a bag.




Why would you need to check in a bag for a week end break? you can take 10kg with Ryan Air in hand luggage each, makeup etc comes in
travel size.
My husband and I have just returned from Canaries from a 4 week stay and used hand luggage only, had loads of room for everything.


----------



## John Rambo (24 Feb 2008)

Marcecie said:


> My husband and I have just returned from Canaries from a 4 week stay and used hand luggage only, had loads of room for everything.


 
Forgive my scepticism, but how did you manage that?


----------



## Marcecie (25 Feb 2008)

I found we had loads of room using our 10kg allowance, eg my case contained the following.
4 tops, 4 pairs shorts, 2 light pants and the jeans I used for travelling, 1 long skirt, 1 mini dress, 3 bikini/wraps, warm cardigan I used for travel and a wrap for round shoulders.
1 light dressing gown and 2 nighdress, 1 pair high heels and 1 sandles and the trainers I wore for travelling.
my make up was travel size and I bought my toothpast etc over there.

I packed my stuff in the plastic airtight bags so very little space used even brough travel hairdryer.
my husband brought very little but bought shorts/t shirts over there.


----------



## Feek (26 Mar 2008)

Ah yes, I too find it's (just) enough for a week hols if you're going somewhere warm but not if it's cold.

Thing that bugs me the most is not being able to bring back bottles of wines in my hand luggage anymore. Yes I know you can if you buy in duty free but that usually ends up being dearer and not as good a selection.

Thanks for clearing up the handling fee issue - just got a shock about that myself but it did say 'french handling fee' - does that mean they are being even sneaker about it?


----------



## Llain (10 Mar 2009)

Now €10 per head - 25% increase in this economic climate!


----------



## GoldDigga (10 Mar 2009)

There is another way out of paying for handling fees. Order some gift certificates online. They come in 25, 50  euro I think. This way you dont get charged for handling.

The only downside is that they dont refund you the difference from your voucher. I booked 2 return flights there recently using 150 euro of vouchers. Flights came to 147 so i didnt get my 3 euro back but did save 20 euro on handling fees less my 3 euro, so still saved 17 euro net.
 T
This is only really of benefit if your flights are near enough to 25,50,75 etc. I never give out about Ryanair usually. You get what you pay for and to be reasonable their flights are rarely late or cancelled...... Nice to get one over them now and again though!!!


----------



## GoldDigga (10 Mar 2009)

Just to note. It can take 24 hours for your voucher numbers to be emailed to you, so its not ideal if you spot a really cheap fare and want to book it there and then, but if you use them a few times a year no harm in having a few vouchers in reserve!!


----------



## newo (16 Mar 2009)

GoldDigga said:


> Just to note. It can take 24 hours for your voucher numbers to be emailed to you, so its not ideal if you spot a really cheap fare and want to book it there and then, but if you use them a few times a year no harm in having a few vouchers in reserve!!


 
On the final page once you've paid for the vouchers, the voucher codes are printed so you can copy and paste them over, no need to wait for the e-mail to arrive a day later!


----------

